# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Traveling in europe...?

## heiwu

I want to plan a trip to travel the world next year, however I would like to buy a bicycle and bike across Europe while I am there and camp. If camping is not possible, I would just stop at a hostel or b&b and stay the night. Do people ride bikes to other countries if they live close by? Is this allowed? How would I check in with my passport and visa?

----------


## Alizey

i like Europe tour. it have much collection of things to see and observe.

----------


## Ellie Will

Hi! You can easily ride bycicle all over Europe. In all cities in Germany, Italy, Sweden. There's plenty of places to rent it in every city. As for the destinations - I would advise you to visit Stockholm. It is an awesome, beautiful city, bycicle-friendly with lots of great things to see. I can recommend a nice place to stay - Acco Hostel. It is one the cheapest hostels in Stockholm and you can rent a bike from hostel. I stayed in the place myself that is why recommend it. Best wishes for your trip and good luck!

----------


## Maleth

> I want to plan a trip to travel the world next year, however I would like to buy a bicycle and bike across Europe while I am there and camp. If camping is not possible, I would just stop at a hostel or b&b and stay the night. Do people ride bikes to other countries if they live close by? Is this allowed? How would I check in with my passport and visa?


Netherlands is the most bicycle friendly in the world and so are many countries around it especially Scandinavia and also Germany. Terrain is also flat in many of these cities in these areas were cycling is part of the culture. I don't know for how long a visa would be valid, and the amount of time you plan to spend in relation to how many places you like to visit, but traveling through Schengen countries should be no problem crossing the borders. That includes countries out of the EU which are Iceland, Norway and Switzerland but unfortunately excludes the UK. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area

I would suggest you get short side trips on low cost airlines with cheap accomodation you can easily book on the internet in many other cities to make the most of it and see much more once you are here. Have a great trip!

----------


## JackWhite

I agree with Ellie - you should definitely visit Stockholm! I recommend for biking - Djuegarden and Ralambshov parks. As for accommodation Kungsholmen is very convenient - there are a lot of cafes, you can easily reach shops on Sodermalm from there, especially with a bike and also my favorite hostel is located there - it's Lodge32. I'm not sure if they still have the service but some time ago they had bikes for rent.

----------


## brandon_yaris

In this case I'd prefer using my bike and spend nights at a tent. I like this kind of travelling.

----------


## Marko Horvatek

I would add croatian coast to your trip plan, definitely one of the nicest sightseeing tour I had, went there last year by car (a bit easier :) ) and decided I will do it with bike next time. due to weather and terrain, sleeping in tent also shouldn't be a problem...
_Flagadorm.com - Book your accommodation in student dorms and youth hostels and get great discounts in local restaurants, pubs and nightclubs. Find your Flagadorm.com__ coupon and save the rest for fun!_

----------


## Mikey123

Hey! my favourite place is Krakow. There you can go to a lot of party and you never get borried. If you like to find more information about the free time in Krakow and activities, search in google: party krakow.

----------


## Mikey123

Hey!! If you like to go a new town and see a lot of diferents sports, you choose Krakow because there is a lot of partys, activities, spend your free time and see a lot of monuments and culture, and of course sporting events.

----------


## Maleth

I heard its a very nice town. You know anything about Wroclaw? I will be there in a week :)

----------


## tomammi

Europe is a really nice destination, travelling point of view. Europe is bordered by the Arctic Ocean to the north, the Atlantic Ocean to the west, and the Mediterranean Sea to the south.. It has many attractions and lovely countries which is good for travelling lovers.

----------


## tomammi

Wow, you have shared really nice names of attractions like 
The Louvre
Eiffel Tower
Vatican Museums
London Eye
I like to share with you I have also explored its these attractions in my previous travelling life. I want to visit there again for enjoying ist visiting again in my future life.

----------

